# simple mame cabinet plans



## monkeyboy442 (Sep 6, 2009)

anyone any idea where i can get mame cabinet plans. they need to contain both cabinet,wiring and pc setup info.i have tried to find some but they are not very good


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2009)

If you want something like an arcade cabinet use your imagination, draw it up and make it.

Otherwise:
http://arcadecontrols.com/arcade_cabinet_plans.shtml
http://chris.polymathic.net/cabinet/index.shtml
http://buildahomearcade.com/main-guide/building-the-arcade-cabinet


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 6, 2009)

My favourite mame game is Mr. EE!


----------

